# Hiatal Hernia???



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

So I think a have a Hiatal Hernia:madman: :madman: 

I get really bad chest/abdomen/arm pain, it happens after riding. It is hard to explain, but it comes on slowly and progressively gets worse and worse. If I take time off the bike it goes away. I get back on the bike and after a time it just comes back sometimes quickly sometimes it takes a few months. I recently was laid off my job and at the time of my lay off I weighed 187LBS now 3 months later I weigh 166LBS and am getting fitter, in the last few day the pain has gotten very bad. It started off with some light pain once in while--hurt for a day or two then go away, now it has progressed to a constant pain. I am going to my Doc soon (thank god for COBRA). I have talked to him a few time about this problem and have been taking Protonics (PPI) for the past few years with no real improvements, In fact the only relief I can get is to stop riding. Does anyone have any advice or help in this matter all I want to do is ride my bike and keep fit.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I suffer from the Hiatal Hernia and have to deal with the effects from riding. I tend to find if I eat the wrong type of food that day before riding ( ie anything wiht onions, hotdogs anything spicy) I get tons of heart burn. I have a prescription for Nexium however I rarely use it these days if I eat right. 

Also you need to eat at normal intervals. If you miss a meal you will most likley feel it. Also certin power gels give me acid reflux right away unless I have bread with it. 

It is painful to get on the trail and will not go away that easy, you will have to change your diet and eat more frequently to help prevent it. There should be certin foods that will cause the pain. 

Nexium works great if you take it before but a months supply if you only take 1 a day it costs about 100 a month.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

I also suffer from the ol HH, one thing that sometimes helps and is good for you and fun is to drink a litre of water in the morning and jump up and down to stretch out your stomach. Wierd but works and has the low cost of free.

Oh, and ease up on spicy food, coffee, sugary stuff, and booze. I know it sucks as theese things are awesome but you will pay for overidulgence.


----------

